# Driver for ASUS P5LP-LE



## ankushkashyap

I want complete drivers for ASUS P5LP-LE .From where I can download them?


----------



## vladimirb

Hi mate,
1. go and visit support.asus.com
2. Click on download button...
3. select Motherboard----socket---model...
4. specify which one operating system you have and what drivers you want...
5. Chose server from where you are [USA-Global-China-Europe]


----------



## colcwboy

ASUS does not have this board on there site for any support.


----------



## grimx133

That's because Asus only has drivers and bios and such for it's stand alone products. You are using an OEM board and all support is from the manufacturer. Search that site for your model number, not motherboard model and you should find your drivers.


----------



## wiwelise

This board is made by Asus for Compaq/HP.
Got to the site op HP
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=nl&cc=nl&lang=nl&product=1154492

and give the model of HP:
HP Mediacenter M7257C

That will do!


----------



## Rockfella

Are you sure that the ASUS mobo for this Compaq Desktop Model has will work with the same drivers???
ASUS: P5LP-LE (leonite2)
:normal:


wiwelise said:


> This board is made by Asus for Compaq/HP.
> Got to the site op HP
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=nl&cc=nl&lang=nl&product=1154492
> 
> and give the model of HP:
> HP Mediacenter M7257C
> 
> That will do!


----------



## Rockfella

These worked without a hitch!
Chipset -
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18052&ProdId=2115&lang=eng

LAN -
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17906&ProdId=999&lang=eng

Audio - 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Realtek-HD-Audio-2.35-Driver-download-2408.html

Video -
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=16835&ProdId=2115&lang=eng

:wave:


wiwelise said:


> This board is made by Asus for Compaq/HP.
> Got to the site op HP
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=nl&cc=nl&lang=nl&product=1154492
> 
> and give the model of HP:
> HP Mediacenter M7257C
> 
> That will do!


----------

